# 2262 Stand Height Question



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I picked up an eheim 2262 for my 125 gallon recently. I'm still setting everything up and wondering what the minimum stand height needs to be to house this beast. :-?

Anyone out there with a 2262 who can offer some insight?

Thanks.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I just found the answer to my own question along with an amazing resource with tons of other valuable information for anyone else out there with a 2262.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... light=2260.

The mod by Deeda in post #28 is brilliant. I don't know why Eheim wouldn't just set the pump up this way to start with.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link, some good ideas in there. I'm looking at getting one for my 210


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm glad you found that post. It does make it easier to fit the filter under the stand when the pump is rotated with the outlet port to the left or right.

I would also suggest utilizing the drain port when it is time to do maintenance on the filter. In addition to the large media capacity, this filter is very heavy when full of water. I have the Quick Disconnect valves on my filters which makes maintenance easier.

First, unplug the power cord and close the input and output Q.D. valves and separate the halves.
Second, attach a 4 foot length of vinyl tubing to the drain valve & hold the end in a 5 gallon pail OR you can use a longer hose length and drain outside or to a floor drain.
Third, open the drain valve and the output valve closest to the pump. Be sure to keep the output valve above the pump. Allow the filter to drain a sufficient amount of water to make it easy to remove from under the stand. I usually get about 4 to 5 gallons of water.

Hope this helps to make handling the filter easier.

Dee


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks, Dee! This is also very helpful.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

How did you guys manage to remove and reattach the motor from the base?
Do you tap the base downwards or sideways? And what holds it in place once it's been rotated?
thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I GENTLY tapped the pump mounting plate with a hammer to remove it from the pump. The plate slides *onto* the pump from the back end of the pump. There are small nubs on the plate that slide into the grooves on the pump housing.

So to remove the plate from the pump, gently tap the plate on the intake end of the pump until it start to easily slide off the pump. Please be sure not to drop the pump in the process. The plastic cap on the end of the pump cracks easily when dropped on a concrete floor. I've broken that cap off one of my pumps. It will not affect the operation of the pump because that is the end that is encased in epoxy.

Hopefully, that makes sense to everyone.

Dee


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks, that clears it right up.
If I can ask one last question (I promise), how does the backwash function work?
Do you just allow the tank water to drain back through the filter and out the drain hose, thereby rinsing the media without taking the unit apart?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Theoretically, yes. While it does flush the media out somewhat, it is not a replacement for doing a complete tear down because it cannot fully flush the entire media. I only clean the filter every 3 to 4 months, so I always do a complete tear down. It also allows me to take the pump off to get access to the impeller and clean the interior of the pump.

Also, if you are using filter floss, pillow fiberfill or quilt batting as your fine media, I don't think the backwash would be effective in cleaning that media.

On another note, I have occasionally found fry up to 1/2" long in the bottom of the filter canister. So I make it a point to use a kitchen strainer or pasta strainer to catch any fry when draining the filter through the intake fitting when performing maintenance on the filter.

You are more than welcome to ask any other questions that come to mind.

Dee


----------



## billybob852 (Aug 11, 2014)

I know this is an old post, but I just bought a 2262 and cannot remove the base plate, no matter what I try. I have tapped hit dozens of times with a hammer and a block of soft wood, the wood split and white stress lines appeared in the base plate!

Has anyone bought one recently and successfully removed it? I'm wondering if they have changed the pump and now fixed it in place (I notice the model number of the pump has changed to 2262 380).


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm not aware that the pump mounting plate is permanently attached to the pump.

Have you removed the pump from the top of the filter? I found that I needed to lay the pump on a towel on a hard surface with the intake end facing up in the air and the plate hanging over the edge of the counter top. Tapping downward on the plate evenly across the short end should allow it to disengage from the slots on the pump.


----------



## billybob852 (Aug 11, 2014)

Deeda said:


> I'm not aware that the pump mounting plate is permanently attached to the pump.
> 
> Have you removed the pump from the top of the filter? I found that I needed to lay the pump on a towel on a hard surface with the intake end facing up in the air and the plate hanging over the edge of the counter top. Tapping downward on the plate evenly across the short end should allow it to disengage from the slots on the pump.


Thanks, I did eventually get it off. It was on so tight I was sure it was bonded on. But the instruction manual shows it as removable, so I persisted. I had to use a couple of sprays of the Eheim lubrication spray, and many hard cracks with the hammer, but it came off!


----------

